# Roasters wanted for Coffee Ecommerce Mall



## TheCoffeeLocator (Aug 6, 2012)

There are over 700 fantastic independent coffee roasters in Italy alone. 75% of national Italian coffee sales come from the big 3 companies. *The Coffee Locator are changing this!*

TheCoffeeLocator is a new website for Autumn 2012 that will get small family run coffee roasters online.

If you have a torrefazione, roasting house, or are just passionate about coffee, please sign up for more info at:

  

Or follow us on Facebook | Twitter


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If you want to blatantly advertise on this forum why dont you do the decent thing and actually put some money into the site.

Nothing comes for free only contempt.

Ian


----------

